# RIP Sacha :-(



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Today, I woke up empty as I said goodbye to my childhood friend & my best pal all in one. Sacha left this world an hour ago. My beautiful German shepherd xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im sorry to hear this. Sleep tight Sacha.. x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry for your loss.. R.I.P Sacha. xxx*


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you  hurts like hell xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry Cheryl. Sleep tight lovely Sacha xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news Cheryl...RIP Sasha. ((XX))


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry, sweet dreams Sasha


----------



## Johnny Johnny (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheryl89 said:


> Today, I woke up empty as I said goodbye to my childhood friend & my best pal all in one. Sacha left this world an hour ago. My beautiful German shepherd xxxxxxxx
> View attachment 246638


I am so sorry for you . I know how you feel.


----------

